# ? about your LYS



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

When you say go to your LYS and ask for help what do you mean by it?

If you mean Jo-Anns Fabrics' or Wal-Mart there is no help to be found there as it's just people hired to do their jobs.

But if LYS means up-scale yarn stores that would make perfect sense to me. 

I am very serious in asking this question.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes it would be an upscale YSL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

*L*ocal *Y*arn *S*hop = a shop/store which sells only yarn and it's related equipment. It is NOT Wal-Mart, Jo-Anns, Michaels, etc.

Yes, the LYS is usually somewhat upscale. Some of the owners are total yarn snobs; some will help you even if you're working on cheapie yarns from elsewhere. Those last are the ones who know that once you learn well enough and have the means, you'll be back to buy from them.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Yes it would be an upscale YSL


Well that would explain why it meant nothing to me as we don't have any up-scale stores here and darn if I'm driving into Pittsburgh and pay $30.00 or more for parking to find a store and ask a question. And on that note I'll just bug the heck out of all the talented people here.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *L*ocal *Y*arn *S*hop = a shop/store which sells only yarn and it's related equipment. It is NOT Wal-Mart, Jo-Anns, Michaels, etc.
> 
> Yes, the LYS is usually somewhat upscale. Some of the owners are total yarn snobs; some will help you even if you're working on cheapie yarns from elsewhere. Those last are the ones who know that once you learn well enough and have the means, you'll be back to buy from them.


I know you can't answer this but why does everyone on here say go to your favorite LYS for help...like everyone has one in their neighborhood.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *L*ocal *Y*arn *S*hop = a shop/store which sells only yarn and it's related equipment. It is NOT Wal-Mart, Jo-Anns, Michaels, etc.
> 
> Yes, the LYS is usually somewhat upscale. Some of the owners are total yarn snobs; some will help you even if you're working on cheapie yarns from elsewhere. Those last are the ones who know that once you learn well enough and have the means, you'll be back to buy from them.


I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

It took me a while to figure LYS, too, so don't feel bad! We are lucky to have a variety of such stores here in West Michigan -- some helpful and friendly, some not so much. Guess you know where I go!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It all depends where you live. My sister lives in Green Bay & she doesn't drive. So once a month we get together with other knitters at the Library. One of the knitters came from Monterey Yarns where she works. There are two yarn shops in Green Bay, Monterey yarns and Patti's.

My favorite yarn shop is in Appleton. I heard about it from KP. it is called Iris. There are NO Yarn Snobs in that shop. They are so willing to work with you if they aren't hung up with another customer. Even if they are busy you will always get an friendly greeting.


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

My little yarn shop is awesome, it is in her home, will teach anyone to knit, gives free patterns too.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

My yarn shop is really good too, they help you out with anything even if you didn't buy the yarn there


----------



## historiclady (Apr 8, 2011)

Linda Lee
There are two nice LYS on south pf Pittsburh that have free parking ane helpful staff. Check out Carols Needlleworks and Bloomin Yarns.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

LYS cater to knitters I often wonder why when I was crocheting. Maybe its kind of yarn knitters use compare to crocheters???


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My LYS help knitters and crochet. They will only help people who buy their yarn in the shop, but they will also help people with problems even if they don't buy the yarn if they are not busy, which they are most of the time.

I went by train yesterday to a shop, close to the City (Sydney) because I will not drive to the city as parking is at a preium and it costs a lot of money. Because I buy a weekly for work, I only need a top up to go into the city, yesterday it cost me AU$6.60 return. Maybe paknitter it would be more economical to travel by train. Please excuse me because I don't know much about American places or how far it is to travel even by train or bus from Pittsburgh to the LYS that you need to go to. I would be very interested to learn about these things.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think most LYS's will help crocheters too, I think the term knit is used in general when it comes to yarn. You just have to ask, if they don't, it's probably because they don't crochet so don't know how to help.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

It would certainly be an up scale LYS.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it would be an upscale YSL
> ...


Before I read all you wrote...I thought 'Just ask KPers!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandmann said:


> LYS cater to knitters I often wonder why when I was crocheting. Maybe its kind of yarn knitters use compare to crocheters???


That does seem to be the case, though - from an economics point of view - they should welcome crocheters with open arms. After all, it takes three times as much yarn to make the same size swatch of crocheted (single crochet) fabric as knitted (garter stitch). If they befriend a crocheter who goes on to buy their yarns, they sell more yarn!

However, there seems to be a visceral, cultural (I speak only of North America) sense that knitting is done by the higher social class, while crochet is more in the realm of the lower social class. 
I saw this in my own family. My grandmother was a very creative seamstress/master embroiderer, and she won prizes at it too. She knit very sturdy sweaters for her Depression Era children, and she taught my mother and me the basics of knitting. She never crocheted, nor even had a crochet hook to use in picking up dropped stitches.
My mother crocheted (double bed sized bedspread of 5" motifs in fine cotton thread - for starters!) and you could see her mother's disdain whenever they were together.

The only yarn shop in Montreal that's been up and running continuously since I arrived here in 1970 is run by a total yarn snob/crochet hater. She _does_ stock crochet hooks, but they're old and there's no crochet thread in her shop. She gives a very cold shoulder to crocheters and users of acrylics, and it doesn't matter if they've got cash in their hands and are fairly begging to spend it. I used to think she just took a scunner to me for my dress (lycra bicycle shorts/big t-shirt), but other - more conventionally dressed - knitters have confirmed my impression.

Other LYS have more crochet-friendly owners/staff.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> ... why does everyone on here say go to your favorite LYS for help...like everyone has one in their neighborhood.


Since the majority of the US population either lives or works in a city, they have easier access to yarn shops than not. Chances are that most of the KP users are also living or working in cities. Since there are so many who don't list their city/municipality/neighbourhood/town/hamlet in their profile, and because there seems to be no way to see the entire membership list, we'll never know for sure! Besides, is anyone on here so interested in such details? Currently: Total number of users: 52974.

Back to my knitting! :-D


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

grandmann said:


> It all depends where you live. My sister lives in Green Bay & she doesn't drive. So once a month we get together with other knitters at the Library. One of the knitters came from Monterey Yarns where she works. There are two yarn shops in Green Bay, Monterey yarns and Patti's.
> 
> My favorite yarn shop is in Appleton. I heard about it from KP. it is called Iris. There are NO Yarn Snobs in that shop. They are so willing to work with you if they aren't hung up with another customer. Even if they are busy you will always get an friendly greeting.


I love Iris Yarns! Phyllis asks you if you want a cup of coffee. They let you try out all the needles and yarn. They take the time to show you how to do something if you're having problems. This is a great shop!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Not all yarn shops are upscale or "snobs". You aren't going to find "help" at chain stores. I mean really, does the local chain grocery store offer "help" like the local butcher shop did years ago? NO!

Chain stores have one and only one objective, to sell as much as possible, end of "mission".

Small independent shops want you to come back and hopefully bring your wallet or credit card. So they offer a little more in the way of "personalized" assistance.

Do they sell pricier yarns, sure, they are a specialty shop after all.

I have several shops that I frequent and I still get emails from the shops I went to in the Chicago area (now live in Colorado).

You are going to think I'm nuts but some of my knitting pals and I have taken road trips, that involve over 3 hours of driving (each way) just to hit a certain shop. We share the driving, gas costs, etc., have lunch and do a "yarn shop crawl". Harmless little old ladies out for a day of fun.

Funny story. A couple of years ago a group of us drove up to Brown Sheep Yarn in Nebraska (from suburban Denver) to visit the mill and mill shop. We are out in the middle of nowhere and I do mean "no where". IN the midst of the vastness of the Pawnee Grasslands we see a herd of cattle running. When I say running I mean they looked like bovine marathon runners. Where were they going? There was "nothing" for miles and miles. We pulled over to watch them. Pretty soon a cowboy pulled up behind us in a pick up truck to ask if we had a problem. We explained we were just wondering what was up with the cattle "dash". The young man reset his cowboy hat on his head and dryly said "someone sent out a text that there was some mighty tasty corn nearby". Made about as much sense as a bunch of little old ladies driving up to Mitchell, NE to buy yarn!


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I know you can't answer this but why does everyone on here say go to your favorite LYS for help...like everyone has one in their neighborhood.


I think many people recommend going to your LYS because these are small businesses and owned by local people who actually know how to DO what they are selling. This would be as opposed to WalMart, Michael's, Joanne's, etc. Many times the clerks there can be just generic "stock the shelf" kinds of clerks, with no experience in knitting or crocheting. If we don't support our local small businesses, they will go out of business, and we won't have anyone to ask questions!! And we'll be left with only the types of yarns that the large chains stock.

I am VERY fortunate to have 3 local shops.. We had 4 but one closed recently. And in the metro Denver area there are probably 8 shops, if I choose to drive the hour or so to go there.. But "MY" LYS is filled with wonderful, helpful, creative people who are enablers. In every sense of the word. Yes, they would love to sell me yarn and patterns etc. But they know by just being there, letting people gather to knit together, and by holding classes, they promote the entire craft/art of knitting and crocheting. When knitters are together they share projects, inspire others, teach and learn from each other. And the store benefits..

If you don't have a LYS, you might set up a knitting group to meet once a week, or once a month, or whatever the local interest level will support. Once again in my town I know I could find a group meeting to knit every day of the week. They meet in libraries, coffee shops, yarn shops, bookstores, people's homes, churches.. And I find I always learn something, or am tempted by a new pattern or yarn that someone else has shared with the group.

Hope that helps you understand how many of us feel about our GOOD LYS's..

Nancy


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Funny story. A couple of years ago a group of us drove up to Brown Sheep Yarn in Nebraska (from suburban Denver) to visit the mill and mill shop. We are out in the middle of nowhere and I do mean "no where". IN the midst of the vastness of the Pawnee Grasslands we see a herd of cattle running. When I say running I mean they looked like bovine marathon runners. Where were they going? There was "nothing" for miles and miles. We pulled over to watch them. Pretty soon a cowboy pulled up behind us in a pick up truck to ask if we had a problem. We explained we were just wondering what was up with the cattle "dash". The young man reset his cowboy hat on his head and dryly said "someone sent out a text that there was some mighty tasty corn nearby". Made about as much sense as a bunch of little old ladies driving up to Mitchell, NE to buy yarn!


That _is_ a funny story! Thanks for the visual and the belly-laugh! :thumbup:

I'm guessing that cattle are sometimes like house-cats - just get the crazies and run nowhere for no visible reason!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

JJ, we never did figure out where the cattle were running to..but it wasn't a total loss...that cowboy looked mighty nice!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

We don't have any LYS in our area. Not that I know of anyway.


----------



## wreni (Dec 6, 2011)

About my LYS, in Virginia.

I went there last Saturday to purchase yarn for knitting the Ashton shawl on the Ashton Shawl KAL. This was the first time I have done lace knitting on skinny yarn. I was the only patron in the shop at the time. The sales person asked if there was anything she could help me with and I explained to her that I was going to be knitting my first lace shawl in fingering weight. She pointed to one wall of the store and said they were all fingering weight. I settled on an 80% Merino 20% Acrylic. I was hoping she would be more forthcoming in her recommendations for doing a first lace project. Now that I am well into my project I am finding the yarn really not user-friendly. It is single ply and at places is almost like roving. So, the Caveat here is "Let the Buyer Beware". I reminded myself that they are in business to move yarn. Perhaps the shop owner wants to get it out of stock since it is not user friendly. I should have asked the SA (who did not seem very interested in my patronage) to be more specific regarding her preferences in choice if She were knitting the project.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I like my LYS but haven't been in ages because I have so much yarn right now, and I have no time. The first time I went there to ask a question, the owner told me it would be $10 from their regular "expert," but since then, I can go in and ask. My first example of someone who would teach me something for nothing was in Cohoes, New York, where the nice lady taught me the Russian join just because I made a remark about the difficulty of joining yarn in the round with stockinette. When I asked what I owed, she was surprised. And of course, I did buy yarn and have returned to that store when I've been in the area.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

There's no better place to get help than here on KP. So many interested, kind, helpful ones here that are genuinely interested in your understanding and success.


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> I like my LYS but haven't been in ages because I have so much yarn right now, and I have no time. The first time I went there to ask a question, the owner told me it would be $10 from their regular "expert," but since then, I can go in and ask. My first example of someone who would teach me something for nothing was in Cohoes, New York, where the nice lady taught me the Russian join just because I made a remark about the difficulty of joining yarn in the round with stockinette. When I asked what I owed, she was surprised. And of course, I did buy yarn and have returned to that store when I've been in the area.


 I think it all comes down to the human that you are dealing with. I have had lots of help from sales people at Joanne's and Wal-Mart. At a yarn store, I won't say what state I was in, the lady working there shouldn't have been working with the public. At the LYS in Plymouth, America's Hometown, on the Atlantic Ocean, the owner is just so lovely, helpful and patient. Her beautiful shop is in Village Landing, in case any of you KP ers get to Plymouth. Anne will help you with anything wether you bought it from her or not!! She knows and enjoys her craft. Joyce


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

There are no LYS's in downtown Pittsburgh. There is one in Squirell Hill and East Liberty both with free parking.

There is also one in Sewickley, one on Babcock Blvd. (near Ross Park Mall) and my personal favorite, Yarns By Design in Oakmont. Free parking at these shops too.

If you are close to any of these places and want to visit, PM me and I will give you the addresses and phone numbers.


----------



## grandmaKrc (Oct 6, 2011)

We love to get help where we can - I have a cousin who lives in New Brunswick, Canada and her local yarn store is in main. She is a verily new knitter and books an appointment with a store in Maine. For her that is her lys.


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> However, there seems to be a visceral, cultural (I speak only of North America) sense that knitting is done by the higher social class, while crochet is more in the realm of the lower social class.
> 
> I don't think knitting and crocheting are about social class here in Florida. I find crochet to be more versatile and also more difficult than knitting. Delicate hand made Christmas ornaments made from thread and beads are among my favorite gifts as the have been so well received. Also hand made baby gift sets are a very popular shower gift down here.
> 
> I've never needed a LYS as there are so many tutorials on the Internet and also so many YouTube videos now.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

you're correct


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

We don't have a LYS here anymore either. I think they say that (go to your LYS and ask) because many people do live near a store. I used to wander around in the one we had a look, but I don't buy high end yarn. I'm sure it's very nice, I just don't spend my money that way.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

I actually am trying to find a lys in Chicago...southwest side/Beverly. I'm staying with my cousin, who is just out of the hospital and needs some tlc. I've googled but nothing shows up.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, it is our local yarn shop which is not Michael's or Joann's.


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

I never thought about knit or crochet as pertaining to social class. My grandmother knit, my mother crocheted, & my aunt did both, as well as tatted. grandma made sweaters, mittens, hats, mom & aunt made bedspreads, tablelcloths, doilies, as well as crocheted & tatted lace for decoration. I knit & crochet, & think yarn=knit - thread = crochet - lol. But if I need a nice gift in a hurry I will crochet an afghan since I crochet much faster than I knit. So I guess I always thought different methods for different uses. Right now I am crocheting ruffled heart sachets for my younger great granddaughters valentine gifts. The older ones already have them. It's a very old pattern - my mother made them for our teachers when I was in grade school - lol. I don't have a LYS within driving distance anymore & I really miss it. The owner retired & sold it several years ago & the new owner moved it to another town about an hour away, so I mostly order online now


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

My LYS, and I use the term 'local' loosely because it is 55 miles away, is wonderful! They are extremely helpful whether you have bought yarn from them or not. They carry many popular brands of yarn such as Cascade 220, which is competitively priced to the internet and also some expensive, absolutely gorgeous yarn. My closest friend lives near the store so I add the LYS store to my itinerary when I visit her. I always try to buy from them before ordering online.


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Some or most local Yarn stores are able to offer classes, help and guidance for your crafting needs. They can give you guidance in the type of yarn that works best for what you want to make. The problem would be if the store did not have anyone with experience to help people with their crafts. You cannot offer a service if you don't have people to fill the position. 

I am very fortunate to have a LYS that offers knitting classes and help if needed. As long as I buy the yarn there they will help me with my projects. I may have to wait in between customers. But most of the people at my local yarn store are experienced. I usually call before I go there because they have different ones for quilting, crocheting, knitting and sewing and I do live 30 miles away from my LYS. I wish everyone had a shop as good as the one I use.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

MarilynVPR said:


> It took me a while to figure LYS, too, so don't feel bad! We are lucky to have a variety of such stores here in West Michigan -- some helpful and friendly, some not so much. Guess you know where I go!


Marilyn where are you in W. Michigan? I am near Kalamazoo.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I have not found an LYS that I like locally, but I was recently watching my granddaughter in Ithaca and looked up yarn stores before I went. They have two. I only went to one, but it was outstanding. It was huge and when I got there she asked if she could help me. I told her that to start I just wanted to wander because this was the largest LYS I have ever been in. I was in heaven. After a while she and I started talking and she was most helpful. I bought some yarn and needles and told her I would send my son to get gift certificates for me for my b'day and Christmas. I did not check out the other one because I had already spent too much money, lol.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

sand dollar said:


> My little yarn shop is awesome, it is in her home, will teach anyone to knit, gives free patterns too.


sand dollar...mine is great to and she lives above her shop. It reallly nice. She also is willing to help when you are stuck even though you did or didn't buy the yarn or pattern from her store.


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

I recently went to a new LYS called Old Town Yarnery in Fredericksburg. They had an expert there who was knitting at a table. I had just started working on my first shawl and was having trouble reading a chart. She helped me immensely. Everything clicked into place for me. The owner of the shop has a Wednesday night knit together where you can get help as well. I will definitely be going back.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I used to work at a lys, the owner wanted to charge if someone needed over 15 min of help. I never felt that was right, especially as she encouraged sit and knit in the shop. If I was not busy I would help anyone I could. There are some out there that will abuse that though. Where I live in Maine there are few lys nearby. Nothing closer than a 45 min drive. Also only walmart nearby for any yarns. So to me a good lys is one that carries a wide range and price of yarns. Is willing to answer questions and help if needed. Also it is a good place to find new yarns and patterns and bounce new ideas off others.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I travel full time in an RV and many times I'm in an area where the nearest yarn store (other than Walmart, Michael's, or Hobby Lobby) can be a couple hundred miles away. Until I found KP I would ask at the local library and churches we visited. I often found someone willing to help and developed a new friendship I would not have if it weren't for my needing help on a project.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

My favorite shop in South Florida has very experienced knitters. The owner is a doll and there is a seriously expert teache. All the ladies know the stock well and try to help. If they don't know how to do something, they will look it up and figure it out to help you. It is a treat to go.
If you order online, I say never be afriad to ask about a certain yarn. The online stores, and the spinners and dyers are usually very happy to answer questions. No reason to go in totally blind. If one company doesn't help, try another.

I also buy certain yarns at the chain stotes. I find that if another knitter joins me in the aisle and I say a cheery hello and make a comment about something, they will usually open right up and talk yarn. Knitters and crafters are pretty friendly people. 

I've met some nice women there. I've shared some advice of my own about specific yarns I knew, and I've learned some neat tricks. 

One woman made loads of washable socks for seniors in nursing homes out of baby jacquard DK weight yarn.


Just a little blast of being with a like minded person, sharing love for knitting and yarns.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Knittingmermaid, while neither of these are on the south side there are two great yarn shops in Chicago, Loopy Yarns which is in the south loop area and My Sister's Knits in the Oak Park area.

When I lived in the Chicago area I shopped at both of these wonderful little shops.


----------



## tysgramum (Jan 29, 2011)

There is a darling LYS out by Oakdale. My son lives there and I go to this store when I visit him. The staff is very nice and helpful. There is easy parking and easy to get to. ;-)


----------



## jraphi (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes. LYS makes sense because this is their business. As far as help, it too makes sense that they only help those that buy from them-a customer- even if it is the book of patterns. They don't have time for everyone who passes over their threshold. Helping others takes away from those who pay mega bucks for our supplies; good wool is very expensive and for some sweaters etc., a major investment.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

U Tube has a wealth of information on knitting. If you live to far from a LYS, perhaps this will help. I have been knitting for 50 years and still refer to it from time to time.


----------



## barb5350 (Aug 15, 2011)

I shop everywhere for yarn, but my LYS has become my second home. I have met the nicest people there. Customers, shop owner and her staff. There are no snobs at this one. My friend and I do "Field Trips". We love to spend a day going to different LYS to see what's out there. You might hit a place that isn't as warm to it's customers, but then you don't go back. I find the ladies at my shop super knowledgable, but they don't make you feel dumb if you don't understand something. They love to share their know how. We have a lady that does mostly crochet so we are blessed with both knitting and crochet experts.
Once in awhile you might hit a crafty person at a super store, but most are just clerks. See if there is a knitting group in your area and join. You'll learn much!


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *L*ocal *Y*arn *S*hop = a shop/store which sells only yarn and it's related equipment. It is NOT Wal-Mart, Jo-Anns, Michaels, etc.
> 
> Yes, the LYS is usually somewhat upscale. Some of the owners are total yarn snobs; some will help you even if you're working on cheapie yarns from elsewhere. Those last are the ones who know that once you learn well enough and have the means, you'll be back to buy from them.


I do find it unreasonable to expect a yarn shop employee to help work out a knitting issue if you don't buy anything from them. After all they are in business to make money.

After years of doing crafts for personal use, gifts and to sell I have never heard the term "yarn snobs" before I came on the is website. I don't understand how anyone can believe that hand crafts have anything to do with social status.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy to have you. Ask away....Joan 8060
One of our LYS's is staffed with "yarn snobs" . I hear from customers who clench their jaws and refuse to return. The 2nd is much nicer. they are as different as the people who own and staff them. Joan 8060


PaKnitter said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it would be an upscale YSL
> ...


----------



## anniebd (Feb 10, 2011)

PAKnitter
I don't know where you live in PA, but I live near Indiana, PA and have a wonderful LYS called Yarns.

The owner and everyone are very friendly and helpful, even if you did'nt purchase your materials at the shop. 

Love my LYS


----------



## 617 (Jan 19, 2011)

FYI - My Sister Knits is closed. There is another shop that recently opened in Oak Park called Knot Just Knits. I went there once, it was okay. I didn't get the warm fuzzy knitting feeling inside.


----------



## hockeymom1014 (Mar 17, 2011)

my lys has a sign in the window that they are a crochet friendly yarn shop- there are a few LYS in driving range but I have found the one that now knows me more and it is a more social event to go in to shop


----------



## 617 (Jan 19, 2011)

Knitting Mermaid,
Go to Chicagoyarncrawl.com It is the web-site from last years yarn crawl but it might help you find a LYS that you can visit. Hope this helps, if not PM me and maybe I can help you out further.
-andrea


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

grandmann said:


> LYS cater to knitters I often wonder why when I was crocheting. Maybe its kind of yarn knitters use compare to crocheters???


I have 2 LYS, and they both cater to ALL crafts, from train collecting to painting and drawing. One thing I have noticed , tho, is that crossstitching seems to be going by the board. First the canvas, now the patterns, what next. Also, years ago the crocheting patterns were few, now there are many of them and some of them are real cute.


----------



## gramanne (Nov 26, 2011)

I also live in Pgh--the South Hills. If you are nearby send me a private e-mail and perhaps we can get together and work on projects. I do not know anyone else who knits and crochets. Love this site. Have learned a lot just reading the posts.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I had a LYS too that was user friendly. She taught and also had customers who would sit and knit items in her shop. I don't know if they knit them for her or for themselves but she did have items for sale. At one time, her very small shop was in an out-of-the-way plaza and then she moved to the main street of town. I am presuming that the rent surpassed her income so she eventually closed shop. Our loss.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

There was a mention from 3mom about crossstitching being on the wane..

I think crafts go through cycles, no question.

Anyone who loves counted thread cross stithing will love looking at the Danish and Scandanavian designs.

Some are here. Fabulous kits on linens and cottons.

http://www.permin.co.uk/


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

We are a small town in northern Michigan and only have one LYS. It is located on the first floor of an old historic victorian house on the bay of Green Bay. The view of the bay from the shop is fantastic. I love to go there and look around but don't buy a whole lot because, of course, they are a lot more expensive. I have to really want it and not be able to get it cheaper somewhere else to buy there. Too bad it has to be like that.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Not all yarn shops are upscale or "snobs". You aren't going to find "help" at chain stores. I mean really, does the local chain grocery store offer "help" like the local butcher shop did years ago? NO!
> 
> Chain stores have one and only one objective, to sell as much as possible, end of "mission".
> 
> ...


Love it!!! P.s. Any details on the cowboy?


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

I actually drive 20 miles past my LYS to one in another town. The one in my town is beautiful and big but the one I go to has the friendliest shop owner and I feel completely at home there. 

Also, I think her friendliness toward crocheters has to do with her knowledge of crocheting. She does both, often on the same project such as crocheting a border on a knitted item.


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

my LYS is awesome, she kints and crochets and will help everyone. She is great with recomending yarn for projects and it isn't driven by price but what is best for the project. You can even go in and sit and knit just to chat with others...this is also in a small house very cozy.


----------



## lindavb19 (Dec 7, 2011)

sand dollar said:


> My little yarn shop is awesome, it is in her home, will teach anyone to knit, gives free patterns too.


That sounds just like my LYS. It is her home, she is a tremendous help, and gives away free patterns. She also has a "Project of the Month" that she has completed and sells a kit for you to complete. She will help with that, too, of course. I wonder if we are talking about the same shop.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> When you say go to your LYS and ask for help what do you mean by it?
> 
> If you mean Jo-Anns Fabrics' or Wal-Mart there is no help to be found there as it's just people hired to do their jobs.
> 
> ...


I went to my LYS just the other day to meet someone I was donating some yarn to. I didn't know the lady so I suggested we meet outside the store. I went inside to wait (it was cold outside!) and visited with the ladies there. They invited me to come in anytime and check out their yarn and classes. I explained that I would probably not buy the more expensive yarn as I knit and crochet prayer shawls and afghans for the homeless and those in need. It didn't seem to bother them at all, because they said come anytime anyway! I ended up buying a knitting book on socks and a prayerl shawl book! You just never know! 
:roll: :roll:


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> *L*ocal *Y*arn *S*hop = a shop/store which sells only yarn and it's related equipment. It is NOT Wal-Mart, Jo-Anns, Michaels, etc.
> 
> Yes, the LYS is usually somewhat upscale. Some of the owners are total yarn snobs; some will help you even if you're working on cheapie yarns from elsewhere. Those last are the ones who know that once you learn well enough and have the means, you'll be back to buy from them.


A friend of mine referred to the LYS that closed as Snobby Lobby. Lol


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

seafox said:


> There was a mention from 3mom about crossstitching being on the wane..
> 
> I think crafts go through cycles, no question.
> 
> ...


Yes, I absolutely agree with you. I went to knitting because I'd always wanted to learn and also because my eyes were beginning to get to me. But you are right, and at first I really missed it. But knitting takes patience and persistence, too, and you have the satisfaction of creating something from nothing.


----------



## barborza (Nov 19, 2011)

Both knitting and crocheting use the same kind of yarn. But you rarely find someone in a yarn store who crochets.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

kao, he looked very nice walking towards us AND as he walked away!


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

people at places like Michaels, ACMoores, Walmart were not hired to have knowledge of such things as knitting, crocheting or even sewing..they are hired just to sell the goods. Always go to LYS for help those are people like us that have the knowledge and willing to share. Now and then you might come across someone that doesn't want to be bothered so what I do is I will buy just one in expensive item and just strike up a conversation that gets me help every time...but now our LYS has closed and I talk to everyone here and on a really cold snowy or hot humid day its so much better.


----------



## MtnMama728 (Aug 16, 2011)

We are blessed in our town to have a great LYS. They do all kinds of crafts besides knitting; crochet, beads, embroidery, cross stitch, etc. They do classes (got me started with an afghan!) Have two big tables and chairs that you can stop in and work on your craft enjoying a nice cuppa,they keep your cup in the back with the always hot water. They are happy to help you dream with the yarns they have and order more if they don't have it. Plus they're always willing to answer & assist with all questions, big & small with a smile. They're happy for your successes and helpful with your problems. And the best thing is sitting and getting to know the wonderful women who gravitate there to work on their project. It's more like a family than a shop. Thanks Grandma's Beads & Yarn!


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

[open quote] I think it all comes down to the human that you are dealing with. I have had lots of help from sales people at Joanne's and Wal-Mart. At a yarn store, I won't say what state I was in, the lady working there shouldn't have been working with the public. At the LYS in Plymouth, America's Hometown, on the Atlantic Ocean, the owner is just so lovely, helpful and patient. Her beautiful shop is in Village Landing, in case any of you KP ers get to Plymouth. Anne will help you with anything wether you bought it from her or not!! She knows and enjoys her craft. Joyce [close quote]

JOYCE, I know the very shop of which you write!! I lived on Cape Cod and in Plymouth for a total of thirteen years, and I so enjoyed the yarn shop in Plymouth. Helpfulness beyond measure! Thanks for bringing back the memories.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

MarilynVPR said:


> It took me a while to figure LYS, too, so don't feel bad! We are lucky to have a variety of such stores here in West Michigan -- some helpful and friendly, some not so much. Guess you know where I go!


I'm from West Michigan, too. (Now escaping for 3 months in the South) What shops are your favorites? I don't know of many, other than the one in Ramblewood in Grand Rapids. I frequent Your Local Yarn Shop in Battle Creek and Lady Peddler in Hastings.The Lansing shop I used to go to had tax problems and closed.


----------



## LissaAnne (Oct 30, 2011)

grandmann....I haven't heard about Patti's - where is that? There is another really great yarn store in Menasha called Yarns By Design. I love that place! The ladies are very nice and down to earth, and more than willing to answer questions. They have a large selection of yarn in a wide range of prices.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> When you say go to your LYS and ask for help what do you mean by it?
> 
> If you mean Jo-Anns Fabrics' or Wal-Mart there is no help to be found there as it's just people hired to do their jobs.
> 
> ...


I knitted my own mittens when I was 7 and have been knitting ever since. Most of my advances came from instructions I read in magazines and books over the years. I've only been on this site for a short period of time and I can tell you that THIS is the BEST way to pick up on the latest developments and you WILL receive topnotch advice. All one has to do is ASK and DON'T say you're stupid. Asking questions is a true indication that the person has an inquiring mind! Good luck. You'll do fine.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

What is important in a LYS is to develop a prof. relationship with one staff. I even phone ahead to make sure that she/is there when I want to go to their shop. Let her know you appreciate her help. Ask her for future sale or better priced yarns. It helps when we have a good level of understanding of the different weights of yarns and gauge. Knitting magazines have helpful tables for this. Make a copy of it and bring it with your patterns to the LYS and compare it with the labels on the skein. One more think is to master is to be able to do price comparison. Compare the yardage on the skeis with the one in the patern. Bring a calculator. This helps to establish the real price. Obviously a skein of 870 yards at 6.95 might not be a good deal. Your pattern will also give you the needed yardage. Finally, the fiber (pure versus blend i,e, 60% wool, 40% Alpaca) content is part a strategic price comparison. A good staff should be able to help you with this,,,,,certainely if you make the effort to learn to shop for yarn. Some LYS absolutely do not sale 100% Acrylic yarn.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm wintering in Florida (to avoid hibernating in Michigan). Just before I came home last year I discovered a wonderful shop in Summerfield (North of the Villages). Diane, The Yarn Lady, has a great selection of yarn, patterns, samples and a full calendar of classes of all kinds, beginner to advanced. She is always helpful and generous with her time. She has a variety of knit and crochet classes, several involve beads, one crochet class uses plastic bags (no yarn sales for that one.I get her newsletter every month and all Spring, Summer and Fall I make lists of samples I want to see or classes I want to take. She has many talented teachers on her roster. If you're ever in the area (South of Ocala), she's on 27/441, be sure to stop in for inspiration.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

One of our local hobby lobby stores has a weekly knitting group open to everyone. Not really advertised but a clerk told me about it.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, Local Yarn Store. Of, there is a wealth of info at the library if your are looking for a specific stitch or pattern. 
I had a book which gave a web site to view some of the problems we get into. This one KP is far the best. 
K


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I also think that there are LYS languages or protocol that you will only learn after going into them often.. for instance I had a question at the one that I swear I will never go into again..(SNOB) and she rudely pointed out the information card that they put infront of each type of yarn.. then I went into what is becoming my fav.LYS and she politly explained the cards they set out.. what a difference.. now I understand what all those cards are about and we will be driving by there next weekend and I was fondeling a skein of yarn that I will be picking up a couple just to "have"...LOL at nearly 500 yrds I think $10 is pretty reasonable for 100% wool.. oh and the colors... wow.. so beautiful...


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> When you say go to your LYS and ask for help what do you mean by it?
> 
> If you mean Jo-Anns Fabrics' or Wal-Mart there is no help to be found there as it's just people hired to do their jobs.
> 
> ...


LYS means your local/neighborhood yarn store, not a chain. Sometimes they have cheaper but good quality yarn. They usually do help you and are very knowledgeable - don't know how they got to be so good. I will say that even though some yarn is expensive and you can get cheaper yarns elsewhere, a product made with the better yarns is quite nice and it is worth being able to get good, quality advice. I love going to the lys's especially when the people who work there are friendly and nice. :-D


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

We had the best LYS here in Camden, Maine for years (Unique One), but unfortunately it had to close. Another shop has opened here in town for specifically yarn and supplies and another woman in town who owns a printing shop also does some yarn. Both are helpful. 
Also, 25 minutes-30 minutes from here we have another very helpful yarn store which is fantastic.
How lucky am I?
shula


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Joann's was very helpful on Wednesday when I got into Spokane. I needed to substitute yarn for a pattern. Not only did they --luckily--have a person who knew what I was talking about but she also went on a search for a second skein of the yarn I needed (it had been placed elsewhere, probably by a customer). I was impressed because the staff was busy restocking the yarn section. Sadly, my LYS is not the friendliest place in the world. They do not lablel their yarn with prices and seem put out if you ask. I have bought yarn and fabric there and rarely run into anyone who makes me feel welcome. I do a lot of shopping on line.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

My own granny, by example, taught me that knitting and crocheting is simply a way of life and not a matter of social standing. Her loved ones *had* to have sweaters and such, and so she made them! And sometimes they were knitted from her previously-made garments that she patiently ripped out for recycling.

I have had only one negative experience in a LYS. It was indeed outright snobbishness on the part of those working in the yarn shop. To this day, I cannot understand why PRIDE should have entered into the picture.

Because I now live in California's Central Valley, in an agricultural town where there isn't a "LYS" for quite a few miles around, I gratefully peruse JoAnn's, WalMart and Hobby Lobby. Rarely do I go to Michael's, as their yarn and thread prices are much higher than the other stores I mentioned.

My very favorite way of purchasing yarn, however, is online via Bernat, Paton's, Lion Brand, and other online catalogs. Shipping and handling aside, I do so enjoy the anticipation of getting that package of yarn in the mailbox. :lol:


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> MarilynVPR said:
> 
> 
> > It took me a while to figure LYS, too, so don't feel bad! We are lucky to have a variety of such stores here in West Michigan -- some helpful and friendly, some not so much. Guess you know where I go!
> ...


Me too. I graduated from WMU. I don't live in Kazoo anymore, but not to far away. I've heard there are a couple of nice shops in Kalamazoo, but I haven't visited them. Is that true?


----------



## GrandmaMoses (Sep 1, 2011)

Where I live you need to drive 40 minutes to get to a train station or a bus station. I live in New Hampshire and public transportation is very limited. The good news is, if I drive to the train station there just happens to be a nice little yarn shop next door. You really need a car if you live in NH. 

I think you are smart to take advantage of the train and it is good for the environment


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

LissaAnne said:


> grandmann....I haven't heard about Patti's - where is that? There is another really great yarn store in Menasha called Yarns By Design. I love that place! The ladies are very nice and down to earth, and more than willing to answer questions. They have a large selection of yarn in a wide range of prices.


Patti's Yarn Shop is located at 1512 Main st. in Green Bay. It's on the same side of the street of Riverside Ballroom. The yarn shop is an old white house. If you are in the area check her out. I don't get to Menesha too often but I have been to that one. I like checking my LYS it is like shopping at a Fine Chocolate shop. Both places I can only afford small amts.It's a good thing I'm a slow knitter because I can only use so much yarn.


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

courier770 said:


> kao, he looked very nice walking towards us AND as he walked away!


yep, that's what i was thinking!!


----------



## priscillaphillips (Aug 19, 2011)

dear PAknitter,
LYS doesn't mean upscale snobby shop, but rather usually an independently owned shop by an individual(s) who love knitting, fiber and helping others improve their skills. Large retailers such as Walmart, Michaels and Jo Ann sell mass produced fiber, yarn at the most affordable price . All of us have monetary constraints when choosing materials we use to knit. My personal choice is to shop both venues, find what I like and can afford and knit with that yarn. 
Lets respect the differences we all have and understand differences create strength. Happy choosing and happy knitting


----------



## Cathy60 (Mar 31, 2011)

grandmann said:


> It all depends where you live. My sister lives in Green Bay & she doesn't drive. So once a month we get together with other knitters at the Library. One of the knitters came from Monterey Yarns where she works. There are two yarn shops in Green Bay, Monterey yarns and Patti's.
> 
> My favorite yarn shop is in Appleton. I heard about it from KP. it is called Iris. There are NO Yarn Snobs in that shop. They are so willing to work with you if they aren't hung up with another customer. Even if they are busy you will always get an friendly greeting.


I lived for a couple years in Waupaca which is close to Steven's Point. There's a Herrschner's there and they are very knowledgeable about all that they sell. I also enjoyed going to the Appleton shopping area of Little Chute but never ventured too far in or went downtown, which is where I suspect that good LYS is..lol. Little Chute had at the time A Ben Franklin Crafts, JoAnn's, Michaels and a Hobby Lobby. I was torn as to which direction to drive to...lol.


----------



## Cathy60 (Mar 31, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Not all yarn shops are upscale or "snobs". You aren't going to find "help" at chain stores. I mean really, does the local chain grocery store offer "help" like the local butcher shop did years ago? NO!
> 
> Chain stores have one and only one objective, to sell as much as possible, end of "mission".
> 
> ...


I know where you're coming from, lol. My daughter and I have planned overnight stays in Appleton which is 3 hrs one way from where we live, just so we can shop in those stores and at Herrschers. Also to Onalaska and Woodbury to shop. Even tho they are chain stores, they may carry some different yarns or different colors of yarns they don't have here. My daughter and I are the 'helpers' to many who have asked us for help while we are shopping, lol. Such fun.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it would be an upscale YSL
> ...


Quite often, you can get many questions answered by phone- not as good if you need to see something rather than having it described, but sometimes, better than no help at all. There is also this forum, many other internet groups, and You Tubes, as well as tutorial websites with lots of pictures...


----------



## pruedi (Jun 29, 2011)

I feel very fortunate to live less than 10 minutes from a shop where there is a huge range of yarns. The people are friendly. They help many of us, and many of us just sit and knit. If we want to learn something new, they will help in a flash. It is a community from which many new friends have come.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I am very fortunate to have a specialty shop called "Concepts in Yarn" about 15 minutes from my house. No only does the store offer an amazing selection of fabulous yarn, they have several levels of knitting, crochet,and needle point classes. There is always someone available to help when you are "stuck". I realize that many folks aren't as close to an LYS, but it might be worth seeking it out.


----------



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

I just heard about a LYS in my area (pretty close, I could walk if I wanted to) and I get to go next weekend  I'm a pretty new knitter but I think I've reached the point of dropping my savings account on yarn 

It's going to be sooo much better than the variety store I've been getting yarn from... It's all Red Heart sport and classic. The only non- red heart acrylic I've ever gotten was Walmart and ebay, so I'm very excited.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

Guess I'm lucky--the Michael's and JoAnn's stores here both have staff that are knitters and have answered every question I've had so far. Then I found this group, ah, heaven! No more waiting until a town trip to get questions answered. I've tried youtube but keep getting lost watching videos!


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Not all yarn shops are upscale or "snobs". You aren't going to find "help" at chain stores. I mean really, does the local chain grocery store offer "help" like the local butcher shop did years ago? NO!
> 
> Chain stores have one and only one objective, to sell as much as possible, end of "mission".
> 
> ...


That is funny!!!!


----------



## sprink (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm lucky! I belong to a group of knitters who meet at our library, and we knit, gab & snack once a week! Some of us also knit at a local alpaca farm, talk about upscale! You can check at churches in your area, some have knitting groups!


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

I didn't think I had one around either. Then I googled it and found several. The thing is, they don't really advertise, and you have to be looking for them.


----------



## sprink (Aug 7, 2011)

OR...you could advertise in the pennysaver, or local newspaper, to locate other knitters, & start you own knitting group!


----------



## ClaireR (Dec 21, 2011)

Two of my favorites are in locations with free parking: Natural Stitches and Bloomin' Yarns


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I know you can't answer this but why does everyone on here say go to your favorite LYS for help...like everyone has one in their neighborhood.


I guess because they have one (or more) and so assume everyone does.

We have one but I boycott it due to owner attitude. The nearest nice store is about an hour's drive-- worth it every once in a while...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Since the majority of the US population either lives or works in a city...


This is absolutely not true. (Unless you narrow your definition of "city" down to a small town!)


----------



## HaveNeedlesWillKnit (Jun 30, 2011)

Small local yarn stores are wonderful. I visit one in my Michigan home town and one in our winter home town in Florida. The staff and fellow knitters I have met are pleasant, welcoming, and helpful at both shops. Yes, you may pay a bit more for the yarn, but the intangible benefits are worth every penny. I encourage you to take a lesson or class or join a "knit group" at your local yarn store.


----------



## taylor-way (Jul 20, 2011)

There are some wonderful and helpful LYS right on your computer. Try etsy. Most of the people I have bought anything from re yarns etc and equipment for spinning have been very helpful. I know that BullyWool Yarns and Fibers on Etsy will help anyway they can with problems about knitting or spinning. I am sure there are many more.


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

Now I am informed as well. I had the same question. This information has caused me to realize that my LYS is online and all the wonderful tutorials that have been placed in my path by folks on this website. Again, I thank you all.


PaKnitter said:


> When you say go to your LYS and ask for help what do you mean by it?
> 
> If you mean Jo-Anns Fabrics' or Wal-Mart there is no help to be found there as it's just people hired to do their jobs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

After reading so many comments about LYS I have to comment. LYS are not only the source for fabulous yarn selections , patterns, notions etc. They are also a great place to meet and socialize with other knitters and crocheters. My LYS is Yarn Envy. Not only are the owners warm and friendly they offer guidance to anyone who walks through the door. It is at this shop that many friendships have developed. Monday nights are the " official" open knit night ( the only night they are open late), but you can go in there at any given time to find groups of people working away on projects. Some times not a lot gets done because everyone is busy catching up on what everyone else is doing. The shop is located in a coffee shopso it makes for a nice environment. If you are in the OttawLake area of southern Mi. Stop in and I promise you won't be disappointed. I must say that I do buy the majority of my yarn there I still seek out some of the cheaper brands if the project warrants it. And yes my knitting buddies and I have taken road trips to find other yarn store, just to see what is out there. So, I must say give your LYS a chance they are their for you, to help expand the the craft and knowledge of yarns. Happy Knitting!


----------



## taylor-way (Jul 20, 2011)

You could also try Twitter for some ideas. More and more stores are using multi social media for advertising their sites. Facebook is another.
Hope you give some of these places a try. Most of these places are individuals that are looking to make some money at their crafts and would appreciate your effort to find them.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Since I started knitting I have seen three or four close. There help is great and I have to drive to each that I do visit. I have found a great one about twenty minutes away and the owner is very pleasant and great little shop Here in the Ft Worth Dallas area we have several nice one but some aren't worth visiting because of the owners attitude even on the phone


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

It all depends on the yarn store. Recently on a little road trip I spotted a yarn store that was really very homey looking, and an engraved wooden sign by the front door said "Free Advice"! So very nice. Our local yarn store is wonderful, but the owner charges by the half hour for help, and also leads a lot of classes. I can understand having to charge because I'm sure it's not easy to make much of a profit when there is so much competition on line with discounted yarns. For some of the people who said they had no LYS, maybe they should consider opening one someday!


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

I live in Las Vegas and am really fortunate to have a LYS reasonably close to me-Wooly Wonders. I would not call it upscale-its very tiny in a rather old shopping plaza. But they carry a bunch of different yarns and they are reasonably priced. She has an open knit/crochet session Saturday mornings and everyone is welcome, if you bought the yarn there or not. If you are ever in Vegas for a visit stop by you will feel right at home.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for all your input and suggestions. I was curious because LYS is mentioned so casually like everyone has a store in their neighborhood to go to for help.

I realized this morning I could meet many of the LYS in my area if I attend the Knitting & Crotching Festival held in February. I went a few years back before it moved and have mixed feelings about the experience. As mentioned here some are friendly and some are not.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Anybody here who has heard about Heindselman's Yarn and Gift Shop in Provo, Utah? Delightful shop. I have many nice memories of being a part of their knitting group for the six years I lived in Provo.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I live in a large city, San Antonio, Texas. There is a yarn shop here, somewhere! I have not been able to find it or to figure out the directions. I think it is down town somewhere, which means no parking, scads of traffic, and confusing streets. Plus I know the prices are well above what I would want to pay, so having a nice LYS does not always mean you can easily use it! I like my Red Heart yarns, if WalMart, Hobby Lobby or Micheals does not have what I want I get it from Herrschners! I may have to wait a little longer for it, but I get what I want every time! For those of you lucky enough to have a nice yarn shop close and staffed with friendly folks, appreciate and enjoy!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yarn shops are really no different than other specialty shops. Some little dress shops and boutiques are owned and staffed by lovely, helpful people...and some are not.

I lived in the suburbs of Chicago and found every shop in the area a real joy. Now I live in Colorado (NW of Denver) and I find shops here are also exceptional...with one exception, the shop in the town I live in! The owner has the personality of a rattlesnake and is not very good to her employees. Hence her shop is shunned by most knitters in town, we all go to shops in other cities near and far.

I've never heard of a shop charging for "help" though, classes yes but not a little help with something. In fact every shop I've ever been in, if someone comes in with a problem - the clerks and even other customers are more than willing to help.


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

My local yarn store turned into a Nail Bar. Can't buy any yarn but I could get those horrid plastic nails. Should I want them which I don't.


----------



## mollybygolly (Apr 15, 2011)

Bug on sister, best place for it :lol:


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

There used to be several Independent Yarn Shops in my ares. In recent years the ones with snobby personnel have gone out of business- not even closing sales... wonder if they just added the inventory to their own stashes?

I've heard that in some areas, enterprising women have begun ordering in lots for themselves and their friends= in effect local shops run from the kitchen table. 

Besides this wonderful forum, you might check to see if there is a local meeting of a knitting/crochet group. Some meet in libraries, coffee shops, senior centers.... It's always nice to have different kinds of support.


----------



## reader (Jul 16, 2011)

My local Wal Mart has just a terrible selection of yarn. Our "upscale" shop is wonderful with lots of help, just a small store in area, but you always feel welcome whether you buy or not and are offered a cup of tea or coffee. She also carries some of the more inexpensive yarns , as I hope all of them do.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Beetytwird said:


> I live in a large city, San Antonio, Texas. There is a yarn shop here, somewhere! I have not been able to find it or to figure out the directions. I think it is down town somewhere, which means no parking, scads of traffic, and confusing streets. Plus I know the prices are well above what I would want to pay, so having a nice LYS does not always mean you can easily use it! I like my Red Heart yarns, if WalMart, Hobby Lobby or Micheals does not have what I want I get it from Herrschners! I may have to wait a little longer for it, but I get what I want every time! For those of you lucky enough to have a nice yarn shop close and staffed with friendly folks, appreciate and enjoy!


This is exactly what I am talking about. Trying to get to Pittsburgh with all the road construction and traffic is a nightmare! And now the Freeport Bridge is under construction and someone is going to get killed on it with cars coming towards you, side by side, with lights on in the evenings because the other side of the bride is completely torn down.

I'm waiting for someone to some how get over there, the bridge is gone, go airborne and land in the river.


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

If anyone is in the Murray, KY area (Calloway co) we have a great shop called Red Bug on 3rd. Both Jill and Trudy are wonderful people to help you. Yes, they have upscale yarn but they also have yarn that is priced in the $4.95 and slighly less range. They don't carry Peaches & Cream or yarns like that because we have a super WalMart in town (this is a college town)and there is a Hobby Lobby & Michaels not too far away also. They have a good selection of yarns, needles, hooks, cross stitch, etc. They greet you with a smile, offer you tea or coffee ask you if you need their help - even if they are busy. You can't ask for anything more from them. They don't "follow you" around either, but will check with you to see if you need anything explained, etc. Their workshops/classes are friendly and fun. Good teachers.
We also have a great shop in Paducah, KY (McCracken Co) called With You In Mind. Maureen is the owner and does, herself, all types of needlework. She is fantastic to help a browser or customer. Everyone gets greeted and acknowledged. Paducah is a larger city than Murray so there are more people coming in and out of the store. If one of the "regulars" is there sitting and stitching and Maureen is busy, they will help you with your project or problem. From Murray it is about a 45-50 min ride to the store. I have been going there for over 7-8 years. I can wander in the store for a few hours just "touching" yarn, looking a books, thinking out a project or dreaming about a project. No, I'm not a lottery winner so I'm not independently wealthy but I enjoy going to the LYS's because it gives me the opportunity to see what's new in the industry, what the trends are, meeting and enjoying fellow needleworkers, and it's good for my soul! Mom always said everyone needs some "soul food" once in a while!


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

My LYS in our small community is great. The owners are friendly, inviting and excited about not only knitting, but jewelry making, crocheting and actually almost any handcraft. 

They teach classes for almost anything craft. If they personally can't teach the class, they work hard to find someone who can, for example tatting. 

If I am having a problem with a project, they will always help me. I buy most of my yarn at the shop, and would hesitate to ask for help with yarn I have not purchased at the shop. I think that is not appropriate. (My husband owned a tire shop and I KNOW how he felt about people rolling in tires purchased at another store (i.e. Sam's Club, Walmart) expecting his shop to do all the work for next to nothing. Now a way to pay overhead and salaries) 

However, I have seen the owners help with projects, if the problem is too complicated, they ask that the person to schedule a time for help and pay for that time. I LOVE my LYS 

If you are every in the Canon City, CO area, stop in and say HI!!!


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

priscillaphillips said:


> dear PAknitter,
> LYS doesn't mean upscale snobby shop, but rather usually an independently owned shop by an individual(s) who love knitting, fiber and helping others improve their skills. Large retailers such as Walmart, Michaels and Jo Ann sell mass produced fiber, yarn at the most affordable price . All of us have monetary constraints when choosing materials we use to knit. My personal choice is to shop both venues, find what I like and can afford and knit with that yarn.
> Lets respect the differences we all have and understand differences create strength. Happy choosing and happy knitting


Thanks for your thoughtful remarks, Priscilla. I felt a bit of tension also. When I was referring to our L Y Stores here in Maine I was merely telling our group that I was fortunate to have 2-3 stires to frequent and receive help. It is also nice to do comparative shopping for yarns and stuff. 
shula


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

One would think that living in an area with 1 million-plus there would be a LYS I could go to (without driving an hour in horrific traffic)- alas, such is not the case. However, when I visit my mother who lives out of state in a much smaller populated area, there are all kinds of yarn stores - go figure! I try as much as my budget will allow to support independent businesses and stay away from corporate businesses, but not always possible or practical.


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

grandmann said:


> LYS cater to knitters I often wonder why when I was crocheting. Maybe its kind of yarn knitters use compare to crocheters???


My LYS not only is crochet-friendly, it has a class called crochet bootcamp for those wanting to learn to crochet or those who want to refresh their skills after a long absence from the craft. If you are even in Columbus, Ohio stop in at Knitters Mercantile.


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

acourter said:


> My LYS in our small community is great. The owners are friendly, inviting and excited about not only knitting, but jewelry making, crocheting and actually almost any handcraft.
> 
> They teach classes for almost anything craft. If they personally can't teach the class, they work hard to find someone who can, for example tatting.
> 
> ...


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have been in places where I was lucky enough to have one, but it has been a long time. Hobby Lobby (8 miles from me) does a fairly good job as they tend to have people working the department who know something about the craft. Although there seem to be a lot of seamstresses in the knitting/crocheting section lately. Utube is a good resource as well


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

I am lucky to have 4 local yarn stores (LYS) within 30 miles of my home. However, they are not all the same. Some are yarn snobs and others are very friendly and willing to help. So I go to 2 of the 4 stores nearby but really only get advice from one of the stores. The store that is only 5 minutes from where i work is the worst and i wont go back again - very snobby and too expensive.

I shop at Walmart, Joann's and hobby lobby but would never expect to get any advice from them.

Consider looking for a knitting guild or club nearby. One person below suggested the local library. I just noticed that there is something at our local library so I will need to investigate that soon. 

Don't give up looking for a resource. I bet you will find one in an unexpected place.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

LYS fill an important niece that the big box stores cannot. The good ones have personal service, great selection, and many resources. The ones that close do not.

The LYS must also cater to their customers, they make a huge investment in stock, if the stock does not sell, they must close their doors. My local yarn shop has mid-priced yarns, we are in a rural area and that is what sells. What they have, that to me is worth so much more, is knowledge and a willingness to share it. When we are RVing, all I have to do is shoot them an email or call them and I have any question answered or yarn ordered and sent out. I do not know what I would do without them.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

shula said:


> priscillaphillips said:
> 
> 
> > dear PAknitter,
> ...


I never used the word 'snobby'. I know its' hard folowing quotes and who said what but it wasn't me!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

no one at my Michael's or Joanne's would know much about knitting but if I had a real problem that I couldnt get help with in KP, I would go to a privately owned shop that's near here. Their yarn is very expensive but I would buy yarn there to get help I needed


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Went to a LYS some distance from home (45 miles) and sat a chatted for a bit. They invite people in for a yarn chat each day; but ask that, if you need help, the yarn is bought there. Seems like a good trade-off to me! (Personally, I wouldn't ask for help if I hadn't purchased my yarn, or something else, there.)


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

We use LYS as a referral on KP because that would be the first resource. After that, there are many places that have been mentioned in this thread. That explains why it is mentioned so often. 

I have to travel 30 miles from my home to get to an "LYS". That's a long ways considering today's gas prices. I went a few days ago and didn't find anything to match my pattern that was under $25.00. I loved the yarn and the person there at the LYS (which came highly recommended with good reason), however, afterward, I stopped into Wal-Mart (2 miles from my home) just to look at the colors of yarn. I had the nicest lady help me find just what I needed and I left very happy. It was acrylic because I hadn't done the pattern before and I didn't want a first time to ruin the yarn with all my Frogging. I think we can utilize all types of stores for our needs.


----------



## Nunzie (Nov 29, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> I like my LYS but haven't been in ages because I have so much yarn right now, and I have no time. The first time I went there to ask a question, the owner told me it would be $10 from their regular "expert," but since then, I can go in and ask. My first example of someone who would teach me something for nothing was in Cohoes, New York, where the nice lady taught me the Russian join just because I made a remark about the difficulty of joining yarn in the round with stockinette. When I asked what I owed, she was surprised. And of course, I did buy yarn and have returned to that store when I've been in the area.


I live in Albany NY, which is near Cohoes. Do you remember the name of the Cohoes shop? Since Alfred's closed there is a real lack of stores of this specialty and the staff in Alfred's were not very helpful as management frowned on their activity that was not selling related! Thanks.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

A local woman set up a yarn shop in the living room of her house, only 20 miles from here (on the doorstep, in Montana). I bought some nice wool yarn from her. (I also got a smile out of a packet of knitters' note paper that said, "Friends don't let friends buy acrylic.") Later I went back only to find that her three yappy, uncontrollable dogs were in possession of the house, and that the air was thick with cigarette smoke. What was she thinking?! I didn't buy anything and have not been back. 

The next nearest yarn shop is Ben Franklin, 45 miles from here, and stocking only acrylic. There is a Joann's in Great Falls, 165 miles away, and I am grateful for it with or without good help or lovely yarn.


----------



## shockey (May 13, 2011)

Formica said:


> PaKnitter said:
> 
> 
> > When you say go to your LYS and ask for help what do you mean by it?
> ...


Yes, I totally agree KP is the best place for advice, laughs and good company. Thank you to all who contribute.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Interesting posts by everyone..I realize I am very fortunate to live near three yarn shops..and one I consider my knitting "home"...very friendly, very helpful..no one judges you...no matter WHAT...you are welcome and it's great to see a new person come in the door....I also travel a bit and I must tell you that the most upscale and expensive shop I have EVER been in was super friendly and helpful....I told the clerk as soon as I walked in the door what I hoped to be able to do and what my budget was....she pointed out how I could make it possible..what the different price levels were....and suggested things I would NEVER have thought of!!!! I was invited to come back anytime to sit and knit or get any help I might need...I felt completely welcome...certainly not judged in any way though I was clearly not in the same knitting league that the other women sitting there knitting were.... it all depends on the people and their perspective.....I've also been in shops where everyone was so rude I did not buy anything and would never go back....I simply don't have time for negative,rude people...
but there are a lot of wonderful ones as well....
julie


----------



## Marilyn VPR (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in Hudsonville -- about an hour from you.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Finally we have a LYS that also sells yarn online, so I'm able to do research before I go to the store. If I'm splurging on quality yarn (aka anything not acrylic) for a project I generally will not purchase it without checking the yarn review for that particular yarn on Ravelry first. I can also compare price and yardage among a variety of yarns they offer before going over there.

Then I come home with a new list of yarns I like to check on Ravelry.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I drive ten miles to a lys. There are several in that area and I have found my favorite. Happy Knits in Portland, Oregon. The least snobbish, and they carry KnitPicks Harmony, Nova, and Zephyr acrylics needles, along with all the cables and extensions!


----------



## djp375 (Oct 1, 2011)

I do not really have a local yarn store that helps unless you buy your yarn there and it can get pretty pricey. I am trying to find a group of people in my area that might want to have a knitting or crochet or even both meeting. I am not the best at either, but I want to get together with other people and share. Recently retired, so would be interested in morning or afternoon group. I live in Cross Plains Wisconsin just outside Madison in the winter and in Manawa at our cottage in the summer. Has anyone started a group and if so how did you go about getting it together.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I don't have a local yarn store,,,,I have a craft shop where none of the clerks have any idea about what they are selling no matter what the craft is from knitting to stamping to flower arranging. We are basically on our own, even the Big Box stores have people who have at least stamped or knitted/crocheted. Doesn't make sense to me, but that's the nature of living in the boonies,


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

LYS are great and the reason I say this is when I have been without one I totally miss it.
My current LYS Owner is so into what her Clients want or could want it's refreshing.
Sometimes things are what you make it.
Asking for help is great, but also consider taking a class once and a while if you really need a lot of guidance with a knitting issue.
And really non-acrylic yarn can be inexpensive considering what you get.
I just bought 460yds of Alpaca/Bamboo blend for 11.95 this will make Dee's Ashtons Shawl. You can't buy a shawl for 11.95. I also feel my LYS cannot meet all the Craft Persons fiber needs. I buy lots of yarn and spinning fiber 
on-line as well.
Also consider joining a Knitting Group or your Knitter's Guild for Questions and spending time with like minded folks. 
Have a good one guys, Robin


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

I do not have a local yarn store here in Lakeland.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Having worked at 3 LYS over the years I thought I would throw out some info. The first one I worked at was the largest in the area and my instructions were I could help someone who came in with yarn not bought there but only allow them about 5 minutes. It took me a while to figure out that the owner couldn't read a pattern so she had the rest of us do the helping. The other two would help anyone who walked in no matter where they bought their yarn. We never turned anyone away but it was a bit frustrating for those that came in time after time with Michael's or Hobby Lobby yarn but never bought from us. The one shop was around for over 20 years and had very masterful knitters. The common thread with all three shops was not that they did not welcome crocheters but they weren't experienced enough to help them. I was deemed the resident crocheter since I had been doing it for over 30 years and only knitting for about 7. The consensus around the area now is that good knitting help is hard to find because many of the owners are just not that knowledgeable and have the shop as a "hobby" if you will. There is also one shop that if you did not buy the yarn there you will not get help. Anyway just thought I would throw some personal experience out there for what it's worth.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

grandmann said:


> LYS cater to knitters I often wonder why when I was crocheting. Maybe its kind of yarn knitters use compare to crocheters???


My local... LYS .... has many almost experts & experts in Knitting and also in Crocheting...
The name of this wonderful shop is: "Knit and Stitch Boutique".

There are classes at this shop for Knitters and also for Crocheters.

It is in Cocoa Village, Cocoa, Florida and they have a wonderful staff that feeds everyone: Coffee, Tea, Water & ALSO Chocolate & Cookies....... When You come into the shop there is always several who say Welcome & would you like some Coffee or Tea while you're browsing? They are a very friendly Bunch...
and, Yes - they will Help you with your project even if you did not purchase from them..... and treat you so nice that You want to come back & knit or crochet with them..... They have 'OPEN KNITTING/CROCHETING' every day from 1 until 4 p.m.
No charge at all......

I do buy from them...... Lots of accessories, needles, books, patterns and of course some yarn.......

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

ha ha ...I bet if we all put our stashes together we would have the best "Local Yarn Shop" ever with lots of friendly help.
shula


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Now there is an idea LOL


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

The owner of my LYS has become a good friend over the years. She never cared when you had a question if you had bought the yarn from her. We have a group who meets every week, to knit and commune. Unfortunately due to the economy she has to close. We are all devastated. Small businesses are slowly falling by the waste side.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> When you say go to your LYS and ask for help what do you mean by it?
> 
> If you mean Jo-Anns Fabrics' or Wal-Mart there is no help to be found there as it's just people hired to do their jobs.
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I googled yarn shops in our area, PA....found some I didn't know about then did some driving, established a relationship, bought from them, joined the web site, took a class.....

They have a contact us area on the site so and I can flip in a question without driving over.........in my case it's 36 miles to one and 34 to another......also, I can phone in a question.......

Ours never hesitates to help - '''if''' they're not taking care of customers, also whether over the phone or in person and they are indeed upscale.

I do make sure I'm giving them my consistent business as LYS' (local yarn shops) don't seem to last long in the present day economy.

I love yarn! LOL!

Donna Rae


----------



## LenaS (Jan 1, 2012)

We have a great LYS here in Fairbanks, ak, but am going to an area south of Tucson, AZ IN A COUPLE OF DAYS. Any suggestions in Tucson for good yarn? It is -35 degrees, ready to get warmer.


----------



## BarBeeRo (Aug 12, 2011)

I live in Oklahoma City and was commisserating about the fact that there were no yarn stores that I knew of in the city proper. It turns out that there was one I was not aware of (I had just recently returned to knitting after about 40 or 50 years - a self-confessed octogenarian) and I beat a path to their new location within 4-5 miles from my house. I was so pleased to find a super friendly staff very willing to help and offer suggestions. I questioned them about crocheting and they said they didn't have many requests for crocheting help or patterns, but they have recently started crochet lessons and are stocking more crochet patterns. They have excellent classses (including men only classes) plus two hours of Project Help on Tuesday mornings for help with anything you are working on. I would most certainly give the Gourmet Yarn Co. a huge recommendation and a big thanks for all their help - I practically pitched a tent there as I was spending so much time trying to learn certain techniques. They are continuously getting in new yarn and pattern books so one is never at a loss for something to work on. I wish all LYSs were of this caliber!
Barbeero


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

Well thanks. I thought it was a franchise!


----------



## Amaw (Nov 7, 2011)

I have found some knitters to be a bit snobbish about crochet... I believe crochet may also be considered an "American" craft.. possibly thought of as a less difficult or less valuable hand craft... I love both knitting and crochet and like the different effects that can be achieved by both...often edging my knitting with a pretty crochet edging... literally enjoying the best of both worlds... (just my 2 cents... lol!!!)


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't have a local yarn store in my area and depend on the usual walmart, Michaels and Hancock Fabrics for supplies. Luckily I found KP to help me figure out what I am doing wrong and You Tube to show me how to do things correctly. :thumbup:


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

> LYS are great and the reason I say this is when I have been without one I totally miss it.
> My current LYS Owner is so into what her Clients want or could want it's refreshing.
> Sometimes things are what you make it.
> Asking for help is great, but also consider taking a class once and a while if you really need a lot of guidance with a knitting issue.
> ...


In the summer of 2011, my husband and I traveled to Blaine, WA -- only about eight miles from the Canadian border -- to visit one of our daughters and her husband and large family. We were there for a whole week. What a blast!

But I did yearn for a knitting project to work on, and stopped at the LYS there in Birch Bay, and had a most pleasant experience with the owner. I did go to the shop with the intent to buy, and I spent $84.00 on yarn and a pair of circs, but that's not the point.

The whole atmosphere of the shop was one of friendliness and camaraderie. I feel certain that, even if I hadn't spent a red cent there, the owner would still have been just as gracious and accommodating as I "oohed" and "aahed" while browsing (and touching) her very expensive yarns. She actually enjoyed the chance to visit with someone who appreciated her lovely yarns.

We will probably go to Birch Bay again sometime, and I will certainly resume my visit with the shop owner if she is still up and running. Incidentally, the name of the shop is *Beach Basket Yarn and Gifts,* right in the heart of Birch Bay, WA, in case any of you are in the vicinity.

ROBIN, I am going to follow up on your suggestion to get a local knitting/crocheting group going here in podunk little Turlock, CA. We are an agricultural and college town, and I have several friends who crochet. Maybe we can all get together on a regular basis and find a few knitters to join us as well. Backatcha later.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Linda Lee that is a good question about the LYS. Personaly I only go to the Local when I am looking for something specific. At the I prefere going in the morning when the are not having groups or classes. I have found they are not very friendly. I have gotten more info from a yarn store I visit on vacation. It seems to me with all the expertise we have here on the forum, this would be the best place to get questions answered. Granny Goode, I feel the same way about the yarn shop I visit whenever we vacation in NC.


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

Natural Stitches is the Pittsburgh knitting scene. It is in a small plaza of shops near East Liberty called the East End Village.
The Trader Joe's is next door. It has parking right outside the door and it is free. 
I asked lots of questions on my recent first visit and the clerk was wonderful. 
She didn't push me to buy anything. In fact, she recommended I do more knitting before I make a decision about needles, kinds of yarns I prefer, and learn if I am a "tight" or "loose" knitter.

I bought some yard but two skeins were from the orphan basket (marked down prices). All the staff are people who knit. 

I hope that encourages you to at least make a visit. You can visit their shop at www.naturalstitches.com


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> people at places like Michaels, ACMoores, Walmart were not hired to have knowledge of such things as knitting, crocheting or even sewing..they are hired just to sell the goods. Always go to LYS for help those are people like us that have the knowledge and willing to share. Now and then you might come across someone that doesn't want to be bothered so what I do is I will buy just one in expensive item and just strike up a conversation that gets me help every time...but now our LYS has closed and I talk to everyone here and on a really cold snowy or hot humid day its so much better.


Love the definition for phd!!! I can relate to that. i have many unfinished projects. I have noticed that in general people are usually better with one than the other when they do both. I am much faster at crocheting. I only knit for family members, it takes me so long to finish anything knitted. I can crochet a afghan for an adult in 7 to 10 days. I would not agree to knit an afghan for someone else to sell, I'm afraid I would never finish it. I have 2 unfinished sweaters all I need to do is finish the collar and Button holes section down the front. One day I will finish them.


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

There is a lovely lys where I live, it's Village Wools. The owners and staff are always friendly and helpful. Several of them crochet, spin and weave besides knit. There are classes for all of these crafts, and supplies, too. There is always someone willing to help if you have a problem and they don't charge. I buy yarn and needles there, but I also go to JoAnns, Wal Mart and Michaels; depends on my money situation and what I need. It's great! I am truly blessed!
Donna K


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

My LYS charges to help you. So I write to all of you.


----------



## juliek818 (Jan 3, 2012)

Check with Michael's near you, they might have a knitting teacher. She might be able to answer a question or you might need to sign up for a class.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beetytwird said:


> I live in a large city, San Antonio, Texas. There is a yarn shop here, somewhere! I have not been able to find it or to figure out the directions. I think it is down town somewhere, which means no parking, scads of traffic, and confusing streets. Plus I know the prices are well above what I would want to pay, so having a nice LYS does not always mean you can easily use it! I like my Red Heart yarns, if WalMart, Hobby Lobby or Micheals does not have what I want I get it from Herrschners! I may have to wait a little longer for it, but I get what I want every time! For those of you lucky enough to have a nice yarn shop close and staffed with friendly folks, appreciate and enjoy!


Yarn Barn, it's on MacCullough, they have a big parking lot, a huge store and are very friendly and helpfull whenever I go in. Oh, and she encouraged touching the yarn, said that you don't know if you'll like it unless you touch it and if it needs to be soft, touch it to your cheek, wow! They also have or had, last time I was in, a large supply of crochet items also. I don't go often, but am getting ready to make a run soon. We also have a new one I can wait to check out, on 281, Yarnivore. I buy yarn at Hobby Lobby down the street, Wallyworld (Walmart) if they have what I need, and Hancocks. JoAnn's is too far away, and Micheal's, here has very little yarn, and way more expensive than Hobby Lobby. 
But I like a good yarn store every once in a while if nothing more than for the sensory overload high you get from all the colors, textures, and scents of the yarn and the glory of looking at all the knitting tools. 
My Stepmother lives in Wyoming, we are moving there soon, the only yarn store she has close is a really nice LYS, Walmart is a 30 minute drive one way. The shop is just a little one in a strip of buildings, and actually The Doll House, but she stocks some knitting and crochet items, a bit of yarn, and is so willing to try and help anybody she can. My stepmother found it on accident because they don't advertise yarn or knitting or anything.
I love my Hobby Lobby, but I can rarely find anyone with the knowledge to help with something. Unfortunately.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

That is one of my concerns too, their falling by the wayside. I love my LYS. They just had their first anniversary and with so many small businesses the first few years are the most challenging. Monica and Caroline are so helpful and caring I do not know what I would do with out them. I do buy knitting accessories and yarns elsewhere but try to make 80% of my purchases there.



maryellen 60 said:


> The owner of my LYS has become a good friend over the years. She never cared when you had a question if you had bought the yarn from her. We have a group who meets every week, to knit and commune. Unfortunately due to the economy she has to close. We are all devastated. Small businesses are slowly falling by the waste side.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

sanchezs said:


> Having worked at 3 LYS over the years I thought I would throw out some info. The first one I worked at was the largest in the area and my instructions were I could help someone who came in with yarn not bought there but only allow them about 5 minutes. It took me a while to figure out that the owner couldn't read a pattern so she had the rest of us do the helping. The other two would help anyone who walked in no matter where they bought their yarn. We never turned anyone away but it was a bit frustrating for those that came in time after time with Michael's or Hobby Lobby yarn but never bought from us. The one shop was around for over 20 years and had very masterful knitters. The common thread
> with all three shops was not that they did not welcome crocheters but they weren't experienced enough to help them. I was deemed the resident crocheter since I had been doing it for over 30 years and only knitting for about 7. The consensus around the area now is that good knitting help is hard to find because many of the owners are just not that knowledgeable and have the shop as a "hobby" if you will. There is also one shop that if you did not buy the yarn there you will not get help. Anyway just thought I would throw some personal experience out there for what it's worth.


Thanks for the insight! Shops and their staff have to be as different as people are different. Humanity is far from standarized. thanks heaven. so if you find a helpful staff at a yarn store be appreciative, buy what yarn you can there. Joan 8060


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

And LYS are getting more and more difficult to find, aren't they?


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Not really soneka. Perhaps they are more difficult to find in rural areas but ANY specialty shops are difficult to locate in rural locales.


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

I could not have said it better.



courier770 said:


> Not really soneka. Perhaps they are more difficult to find in rural areas but ANY specialty shops are difficult to locate in rural locales.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

There are maybe 4 LYS' in Edmonton. To get to any of them I have to take at least 3 buses as I do not drive so I usually buy at Walmart, Michaels or Zellers but once in a while - certainly not when it is 26 below like today - I get on the bus and treat myself to at least an hour of pure indulgence. My favourite always has bags of end of the dyelot yarns and I have scored then so I might brave the weather soon and check it out.  brrrrr
I have no knitting buddies so I love KP but it would be nice to have at least one buddy close by. But that's OK because the friends I do have really appreciate it when I make things for them and their families. That is not too often though as I do not complete things on a timely basis. Recently I have not been in the mood and I have still not stitched my son's hat together. Now the temp has dropped so drastically, I guess I will do it so he has an alternate, and warm, hat to wear to work.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

it needn't be upscale. Just dedicated to needlework and yarn/thread


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

I wish I could find a place close to where I live without having to drive 60-80 miles one way to get there. But then again, if they are more expensive than where I buy from now then I wouldnt be able to aford to go in the first place. But that sounds wounderful to get to go hang out in a yarn shop all day and just knit or crochet.
That would be the life!!! lol 
Thats my dream day.
Bobbie


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am always knitting alone (without other knitters) sometimes I think it would be nice to have a knitting buddy. There are other times that I enjoy the solitude.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> I am always knitting alone (without other knitters) sometimes I think it would be nice to have a knitting buddy. There are other times that I enjoy the solitude.


If you want company you might look for a stitch and bitch group in your area. I just found out there is one meeting weekly about 8 miles from me. Haven't made it there to try it out, but sounds interesting.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, it would be your local LYS. The one I go to is always very helpful. :lol:


----------



## Bobbieknits67 (May 10, 2011)

There is no LYS near where I live, and the only knitting group I can find meets on mondays while I am at work. I have two full time jobs and can not take the time off to get there.
Its so hard for me to learn if I dont have someone to help me,and because I dont have internet or a computer at home anymore, I have to watch the videos here at work on my breaks, make notes, and then try to do the best I can when I get to sit down with my yarn and needles.
I will eventually find a way tho!!!
Bobbie


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

kelloggb said:


> There is no LYS near where I live, and the only knitting group I can find meets on mondays while I am at work. I have two full time jobs and can not take the time off to get there.
> Its so hard for me to learn if I dont have someone to help me,and because I dont have internet or a computer at home anymore, I have to watch the videos here at work on my breaks, make notes, and then try to do the best I can when I get to sit down with my yarn and needles.
> I will eventually find a way tho!!!
> Bobbie


I don't know if this will help but when I was working. One of the girl's mother was a great knitter and crocheter. When I got stuck I would send the project home with Nan & the next day her mother made a swatch for me and some written instructions. She was a God Sent for me when I was learning. I never met her mother because I was driving 30miles North to come to work and Nan was driving 30 miles South.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

There seem to be a lot of knitting angels out there.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it would be an upscale YSL
> ...


But do your self a favor when traveling, look in the phone book and find the LYS's. They are worth going into. We have 2 here in Jacksonville Fl. One.....they are snobs. The other one, well is a little distance from me and I have not been. My Bad. I guess I feel I have to buy something to get help. 
While traveling down state, I was having a knitting problem with some not so expensive yarn. It was not the yarn but me.
The shop is in Sarasota Fl called "A Good Yarn". They welcomed me with open arms and the owner sat down and fixed my problem. I have never forgotten them. Unfortunately they are hours from Jacksonville. When you get a chance check one out.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

If it is a good LYS they should be kind enough to assist you regardless if you bought your yarn there or not. It is the nice thing to do and good PR for their shop.

shula


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

shula said:


> If it is a good LYS they should be kind enough to assist you regardless if you bought your yarn there or not. It is the nice thing to do and good PR for their shop.
> 
> shula


Oh ! I have been to your state and WOW, the yarn shops were magnificent. There was practically one on every corner. We have a lot of Quilt Shops in Florida but not a lot of yarn shops. I guess because of our, so called warm weather, but we get down in the 20's here in North Fla quite often and can use really warm clothes. It just doesn't last long.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

shula, the problem with that is, people will bring yarn from other sources and tie up the "help" while paying customers are left with no one to wait on them!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I think all LYS' should help you whether or not you buy your yarn there, because I will that should you get exceptional help we tell all on this website and believe it or not word is mightier than anything else because word of mouth really spreads far and wide. Bad mouthing also goes around quicker than good mouthing.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

courier770 said:


> shula, the problem with that is, people will bring yarn from other sources and tie up the "help" while paying customers are left with no one to wait on them!


The LYS I have found has helped so many of us with or without their store yarn and because of their kindness, they have added many new customers. If I were to open a LYS I would realize that personal kindness does pay off in business as well as in our own lives. We live in a small community and that is very important. There is another LYS near by which has a lovely looking store, but due to their attitudes has many less customers.
shula


----------



## Nunzie (Nov 29, 2011)

nhauf001 said:


> PauletteB said:
> 
> 
> > I am always knitting alone (without other knitters) sometimes I think it would be nice to have a knitting buddy. There are other times that I enjoy the solitude.
> ...


Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha . . . I love these conversations!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nunzie said:


> nhauf001 said:
> 
> 
> > PauletteB said:
> ...


Aren't they great --- lol --- I should have thought to post the link to find a group near you. There are groups outside the US as well

http://stitchnbitch.org/


----------



## Nunzie (Nov 29, 2011)

nhauf001 said:


> Nunzie said:
> 
> 
> > nhauf001 said:
> ...


OMG. I thought you were kidding! But I will look for one near me. Maybe it will get me going with a knitting project (I'm not very good) or maybe I will be better at the bitchin' part. Thank you all so much for showing me what wonderful people are in the world.


----------

